# Safe to co-sleep on air matterss with 9 month old?



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi All, we have been co-sleeping with our son since he was born and are going on vacation and wondreing if it was safe to sleep on an air matterss or not? We would inflate it as much as possible, and its not one of those cheap-o pool thingies, its the store brand of an "Aero" bed.
Is that safe or not? He is 9 months old if that matters.
Thanks so much!
Melissa


----------



## rebeckyr (Aug 7, 2004)

If it is really firm when it is inflated, I would think it would be okay - I have never had the luxury of sleeping on a good air mattress though, only the cheapos!


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

I did it for a few weeks when my son was 6 months. I didn't have any problems.


----------



## Maiasaura (Aug 12, 2002)

hope this isn't too late, but i have been co-sleeping with my son (now age 4.4) since his birth. we go camping every year, for a week's vacation (and sometimes other camping trips too).
our first year together was age almost 4.5 months, then almost 1.5, 2.5, 3.5, and now almost 4.5.
my air mattress isn't always the firmest, and we've not had any problems, at least not with co-sleeping! when the mattress is softer, all that really happens is we roll towards one another in the middle, which is more annoying than anything.
i find that putting pillows on the floor next to the mattress helps, also, in case of falling out. one on the other side of my son, and one at the head of the bed (he scootches forwards in his sleep).
HTH,
pamela


----------



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

No, not too late at all, We ended up buying an air pump so we could get the air mattress really really firm, and we were able to get it extremly firm, so that made me feel better about it. Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

I wont go camping much to the dismay of my husband :LOL however we have used an air mattress when visiting out of town friends with myself dh and ds and dd who was 8 weeks old at the time without incident 

HTH


----------



## MilkyMcGee (Jan 30, 2005)

Dh and I took our 6 month old camping last summer on an air-mattress, and he did just fine. My problem with them is that whenever someone moves, it tends to send baby rolling - right off of the mattress and into the corner of the tent in my case! He didn't even wake up, and neither did I. I woke up looking for him, and there he was, no blanket, sound asleep about 3 ft away from us. I fished him back up and stuck him in the middle.
Moral of the story? I would stick him/her in the middle before you even went to sleep. They squish around alot like waterbeds, and you don't want your baby rolling off like mine did.


----------

